# WWII 1911A1 Colt .45 1943



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Figured I would share this with you guys, This use to be one of my relatives from my dads side, not sure if it was my uncle or ect. He was over in Germany during WWII. I gave it to my uncle in Oklahoma who is a gun expert/enthusiast to clean it up ect. last year and finally picked it up this spring. Man I LOVE THIS THING just holding it is awesome and a great part of history and my family history!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Very Nice! Just the right amount of wear. If that 1911 were in my collection I'd make sure that it stayed in my family.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow, I would love to be able to just hold it also. Defenitely keep it in the family. Can you tell us any more about it's history?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

The stories that old horse could tell........would love to have a piece of history like that in my collection.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like my old MP sidearm... Very nice...


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

I don't know too much history on it, the serial number does date it to around 1943. I found out its my great uncles.He was in Europe/Germany during the battle of the bulge era of the war. I am not positive if he fought in that battle but there are pictures of him in larger war torn cities during the time. And after the war he came back and after he passed I suppose he gave it to my grandfather then my father had it and I remember him showing it to me when I was like 9 or 10. Now it is in my possession. I also have the original U.S. Army holster to go with it. That is about all I know on it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a all original 1944 Remington Rand . Unfortunatly when I got it some bubba had polished and blued it. I couldnt stand it so I had it restored
The slide has been changed on yours
They are a neat piece of history


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice looking pistol ..I got hold of a Remington Rand slide and old colt barrel and built one that resembles that old fella..Sweet lookin 1911 you have there, keep it clean and congrats.


----------

